# Post your Winter pictures here



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Since we're in the midst of our first major snow of the season, I took some pictures of the front of my building.... (as usual, click on the image for a larger version)

    

and the view from my window


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Shot this Saturday morning when the storm was just starting to really get going. I was hoping to be able to show how the snow was blowing horizontally, but between the small (cheap) camera and the window I shot through, it doesn't really do it justice. (That's my neighbor's car: we have a shared driveway.)










I'll try to get some Sunday that show the total accumulation.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

too windy to get a good picture today so here are some I took the other day, the conditions are identical other than the wind


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A few pics from early afternoon Sunday, "The Day After":


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Noggin looks very suspicious of all that snow!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Noggin looks very suspicious of all that snow!


When there are just a couple or three inches of snow, he absolutely loves racing around in it. But when it's deeper than his inseam length, he's not so crazy about it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's understandable, I think that would bother me too.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Times Square snow....

  

Snow IN my subway station.....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Pictures from December snowstorm in Central Virginia:

   
I like Anju's colorful pictures in the midst of all the snow.


----------



## infiniteTBR (Jan 3, 2010)

We are finally getting snow to speak of here. My shrimp wanted to help out clearing the cars off...hehe


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Snow= Wet, Cold, and Ewwww!  Me no likey.......


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

The snow was really too deep/powdery to get in a real ride, but Tucker (my Weimaraner) had a blast!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's our winter:









Just kidding. That was last week. Today it's freezing!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Holly, do you live in Key West, or was that a vacation?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Holly, do you live in Key West, or was that a vacation?


We were there on vacation for New Year's. We live in Tampa, but that's still quite a ways!


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We had some great hoar frost this morning after having fog and temps in the low teens:


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Pretty pics!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Those cherry pics are amazing! I didn't even know there were different types of frost.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

They're actually crabapples... they stay red and pretty all winter log and then shrivel up in the spring (or the huge flocks of birds swoop in and eat them).  Makes for great winter pictures! 

This is the first time I've seen frost like this and it was gone about an hour after I took the pictures!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ibrewalot said:


> The snow was really too deep/powdery to get in a real ride, but Tucker (my Weimaraner) had a blast!


Neat - thanks, you need a helmet cam like Harvey has


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Cobbie, we looked at Vizslas when we started with dogs a few years back.  My wife's uncle had Weimaraners and loved them and I liked the more weight for wrestling.    They are both great breeds.  It amazes me how much Tucker (and my previous 2 Weimaraners, Barley and Hops) LOVE running around in the snow since they have no coat.  I guess there's no explaining a dog, right?

I haven't seen the results from the Harvey-cam, but I've heard.  My duct-taped camcorder to the helmet was definitely NOT the way to go.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

ibrewalot said:


> ...It amazes me how much Tucker (and my previous 2 Weimaraners, Barley and Hops) LOVE running around in the snow since they have no coat. I guess there's no explaining a dog, right?...


Noggin loves to run around in the snow, and he has a short, hard coat (probably some Pit Bull, plus his Australian Cattle Dog heritage was bred for hot weather). However, he loses a lot of his enthusiasm once the snow reaches around 9 inches or more and it requires more jumping than running (plus it's not nearly as much fun to go potty in when it's that deep.  )


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This is my Linka enjoying the spring snow in Colorado.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty doggie!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This was the view out my front door with over 20 inches of snow.










Just sayin......


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

These were of our first Snow Storm in Joliet, Illinois.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks, but he is a Miniature Schnauzer...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you for loving Linka's photo.  She is a goldendoodle.  Sadly, she died on Saturday.  I am still in shock.  She had just turned 2 and appeared healthy.  She  was my companion all day, everyday.  I am just devastated.  She was my only dog, so my house is now so very quiet without her joyful presence.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> Thank you for loving Linka's photo. She is a goldendoodle. Sadly, she died on Saturday. I am still in shock. She had just turned 2 and appeared healthy. She was my companion all day, everyday. I am just devastated. She was my only dog, so my house is now so very quiet without her joyful presence.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

prairiesky, I am so sorry for the loss of Linka, she was a beautiful dog.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of your wonderful companion.  
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

So sorry she had to leave - condolences.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

My visit to Baltimore - wrong time, wrong place... LOL (Actually, I grew up in MA so it was no big deal.)


----------



## skookum (Feb 11, 2010)

_They're actually crabapples... _

Amazing photos of the frost but where do crabapples get that perfectly red and without bug caused blemishes?

Oregon's Willamette Valley is often foggy but seldom freezes. I miss the winter beauty but 60 degree days in February can get addicting.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it is some kind of decorative variety. The flock of birds that usually swoops in to eat them haven't been here yet. 

We are in Cincinnati and just had more hoarfrost this morning - 5 degrees and heavy fog made for a beautiful commute.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Some pics from the two storm that hit NJ in the past week, which I previously posted elsewhere in the forums.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Today?  That's today?
Oh my Gosh, I guess it's not too late for snow in upstate NY yet.
I'll have to call my brother and sil and gloat.
Paula ny


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That's amazing, Cobbie.  That's 4" more snow than we have in Chicago!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I know it's a little late to be uploading my winter pics, but I had a real issue getting them from my newish kodak camera onto my computer to edit them before uploading.
My house in Granbury saw a max of 5 inches twice though, so we got some lovely pics without it being too dangerous.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

No winter like that in south Texas. Here's a shot from each daughter, the first in PA and the second in MI. Now can we please get back to spring?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I saw my first crocus this weekend.  And the temp was in the 20s after teasing us with a few beautiful 65 degree days.  Now by this weekend, summer will be here as we are supposed to have a weekend in the 80s.  I will die of the heat if it happens that quickly.  Remember, my first crocus was like Saturday.  They are usually pushing up through the snow around here.
Paula


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Great photos, but I'm with the rest of you who have had it up to your eyeballs with winter! (Those of you in the southern hemisphere will probably be ready to share their winter pics with us, though. Hope your winter is better than that which many of us have experienced this year.)

It's finally going to be over 80 here (midwest) today, and there's only one small patch of snow still remaining in the boondocks where I live. I fully anticipate the melting of that snow after today.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, how about our Southern Hemisphere friends starting an Autumn picture thread to go with our Northern Hemisphere spring one?


----------

